# Looking for Dog Friendly Caravan Sites ?



## MoorView

This can be a problem, but fear not.
Moor View one of the most pet friendly caravan parks...
a very dog friendly campsite and caravan park; we have two dogs of our own. But we arent only dog friendly, we are all sorts of pets friendly, and weve had everything from tortoises to parrots, even a snake (in a cage!) staying at our caravan park.

Have a look at our web pages and give Edward or Liz a call:
Dog Friendly Caravan sites - Moor View Devon

or for campers:

Dog and pet friendly campsites - Moor View


----------



## gorgeous

Pet friendly but not Child Friendly? No can do, sorry. Got kids too. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

There are sadly more and more sites adopting a no dog policy!

your place sound great! just we don't tend to go that far with our van!
But all the best

DT


----------



## gorgeous

The majority of the Caravan Club sites are dog friendly with on site dog walks and are also child friendly!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

gorgeous said:


> The majority of the Caravan Club sites are dog friendly with on site dog walks and are also child friendly!:thumbup:


Yep! I know! but there are some people that want total peace and quite whilst away! nothing against well behaved children but sometimes people do like to get away without them! When I go away with the grandkids I look for sites that are child friendly! But we have friends WITH CHILDREN 6 , 12, 19who if they have a chance to get away on there own, which they seldom do love to go to an adult only camp site!!


----------



## dexter

MoorView said:


> This can be a problem, but fear not.
> Moor View one of the most pet friendly caravan parks...
> a very dog friendly campsite and caravan park; we have two dogs of our own. But we arent only dog friendly, we are all sorts of pets friendly, and weve had everything from tortoises to parrots, even a snake (in a cage!) staying at our caravan park.
> 
> Have a look at our web pages and give Edward or Liz a call:
> Dog Friendly Caravan sites - Moor View Devon
> 
> or for campers:
> 
> Dog and pet friendly campsites - Moor View


is there a maximum number of dogs you take ?????( i have 6 )


----------



## MoorView

gorgeous said:


> Pet friendly but not Child Friendly? No can do, sorry. Got kids too. :thumbup:


Aha! We have the answer.

We also have three children and live adjacent the caravan and campsite.

Next to these is our other holiday facilty - Moor View Lodges. Beautiful log cabins set in a deciduous woodland, for families, couples, dogs and pets. We have a dog walking area and plenty of room for children to explore.

The log cabins can be used as an alternative to the adults only caravan and campste or as some of our guests prefer, Grandma and Grandad stay in the touring park and take the 2 minute walk to the log cabins to visit their children and grandchildren. Dogs of course are welcome on both sites.

Have a look here: Self catering family holidays in Devon

Thanks for the comment, rest assured our three children confirm that we are definately child friendly!


----------



## Guest

So the little darlings staying the the log cabins can visit Granny on the Child free tourer site!
Is that it??


----------



## MoorView

gorgeous said:


> The majority of the Caravan Club sites are dog friendly with on site dog walks and are also child friendly!:thumbup:


 As for the other posters ..... We have the answer!

We also have three children and live adjacent the caravan and campsite.

Next to these is our other holiday facilty - Moor View Lodges. Beautiful log cabins set in a deciduous woodland, for families, couples, dogs and pets. We have a dog walking area and plenty of room for children to explore.

The log cabins can be used as an alternative to the adults only caravan and campste or as some of our guests prefer, Grandma and Grandad stay in the touring park and take the 2 minute walk to the log cabins to visit their children and grandchildren. Dogs of course are welcome on both sites.

Have a look here: Self catering family holidays in Devon

Thanks for the comment, rest assured our three children confirm that we are definately child friendly!

Here's some pics:


----------



## gorgeous

DoubleTrouble said:


> So the little darlings staying the the log cabins can visit Granny on the Child free tourer site!
> Is that it??


we get to stay in the posh cabins whilst grandma roughs it in the caravan lol!!


----------



## MoorView

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! I know! but there are some people that want total peace and quite whilst away! nothing against well behaved children but sometimes people do like to get away without them! When I go away with the grandkids I look for sites that are child friendly! But we have friends WITH CHILDREN 6 , 12, 19who if they have a chance to get away on there own, which they seldom do love to go to an adult only camp site!!


 As for the other posters ..... We have the answer! Hope it clarifys, best wishes.

We also have three children and live adjacent the caravan and campsite.

Next to these is our other holiday facilty - Moor View Lodges. Beautiful log cabins set in a deciduous woodland, for families, couples, dogs and pets. We have a dog walking area and plenty of room for children to explore.

The log cabins can be used as an alternative to the adults only caravan and campste or as some of our guests prefer, Grandma and Grandad stay in the touring park and take the 2 minute walk to the log cabins to visit their children and grandchildren. Dogs of course are welcome on both sites.

Have a look here: Self catering family holidays in Devon

Thanks for the comment, rest assured our three children confirm that we are definately child friendly!

Here's some pics:


----------



## MoorView

DoubleTrouble said:


> So the little darlings staying the the log cabins can visit Granny on the Child free tourer site!
> Is that it??


The other way around.


----------



## Guest

MoorView said:


> The other way around.


got ya! Sounds good to me

you know what they say!

you can please some of the people some of the time!
Most of the people most of the time!
but you'll never please all of the people all of the time!

and seeing so many sites now going dog free is it great seeing those that accept dogs pushing the fact!


----------

